# Feline Fayre



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, been a while since I posted, hope all your fur babies are doing well.
I just wondered what the general cat community thought about feline fayre food?
I have until now been giving my girls PaH natural dry and wet food but they never went mad for the wet, while on holiday my sister tried them with the fish selection of this food and they love it. It claims 60% fish and I believe it, whole chunks of fish in the jelly and I can't get it out of the sachet quick enough, at 4 pouches for £1 I can't believe the value so there must be a catch right?

Downside:- their poo is absolutely stinking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh my lord we got this this week too. 

Yes very true about the poos. Eww, it makes me wonder if it *is* a good food, especially when they smell so bad.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Where is it available from?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Pets at Home.

Misty had just used her tray again and I cannot stand it. The biscuits look good, they like it but these poos are _*just too smelly! *_

Sorry, possibly too much information.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

We got it in asda, 33p each or 4 for £1, the boxes of 12 are £2.15 which is still very cheap but get the individuals and save another 15p, handy if you have a lot of kits.

Some sad news now, my youngest Pena was killed by a car on Saturday morning we are devastated she just about to turn a year. Tiffany is a bit strange without her so we have decided to get another kitten, we collect Belinda this afternoon, and pics to follow shortly. Back to the kitten food, cat fights, hissing and territory fights.

I never wanted my cats to be outside but they were always so desperate to get out it was near impossible to stop them, now however Tiffany is just having to suffer because I can't take the risk. It happened right outside our garden as I was calling her in, nether of us can shake the horrible image. Belinda or any other cat will never replace Peppina but our new rescue kitten will have a loving home, Tiffany will have a play mate and will have a new baby.

No doubt Pena is causing chaos over Rainbow Bridge it was her nature to cause chaos, live fast die young they say. She didn't suffer it was so quick its just us who have to live with it.

Anyone in two minds about letting cats out or not I'd say don't anything can happen even when your right there with them, we learned the hard way.

Sorry for the long post I haven't really spoken about Pena to anyone and my OH is in a worse state than me. Time to refocus our minds on our new bundle of trouble. Kitty pics to follow soon as we can!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Such sad news - we lost our Tilly to a car a few years back, the nextdoor neighbour witnessed at and he was shaking as he brought her to us. Horrible but at least quick. Now we still have one outdoor cat but all others will be indoor with a run. Minnii is indoor, but Presto is used to going out, maybe oncce the run is finishd I will persuade him to stay in.


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Digging up an old topic...

Why do you think Feline Fayre causes stomach upset/stinky poos?

Is Feline Fayre a complete meal?

Enzo is currently on Bozita...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

This lot used to eat all the ones in the box so I stocked up when it was on offer 99p 8 pouches & then they decided they dont like it  so back to the Highlife  keep putting it out though as Louie eats anything & everything


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

mlynnc said:


> Digging up an old topic...
> 
> Why do you think Feline Fayre causes stomach upset/stinky poos?
> 
> ...


 the black packs are


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

The Feline Fayre we've had here (blue packs) has sugar in it, and I wouldn't think it was complete as there wasnt much meat in it, more sugary jelly.

If mine were on Bozita, I wouldn't swap anyway. HiLife 60% is good though.

Even Whiskas "Oh So Fishy" goes down better here (and has no sugar in it).


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

We currently spend £45 a month on Bozita for Enzo, so was just looking into other, possibly cheaper, options for his food...

Thanks


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

As requested Hobbs lol....

I haven't tried feline fayre as I don't tend to shop in anywhere that sells it. I was feeding Natures Menu initially. When I found out it has added sugars I started adding HiLife petit pate - one NM pouch each in the morning, one HL tin each in the evening.
I worked out this was costing me almost £12 a week (for two cats).

If you want decent but cheap food order from Zooplus - preferably in bulk.

Ordering in big enough quantities I can feed Bozita tins or Animonda Carny for under £7 a week. (Boxita is complete, Animonda carny - the meat ones are complete, fish ones are not).
Smilla work out at about £5.50 a week.

I'm now varying between these three (although mostly Smilla if I'm honest) and I've halved my wet food costs.

The boys also get Applaws dry, and I've found Zooplus to be pretty good for prices for dry too.

Even better - you automatically get 5% off your first order, and they then gave me 10% off my second, so even more savings. The Smilla fish pots are also on special at the mo making them even cheaper.


----------



## lmhowe51 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got some feline fayre from Asda for 1st time. Toffee my cat only liked the tuna 1 but since eating it she was sick a few times. I took her to vet. Got an upset tummy. Cost £62 to treat. Food has gone in bin,too much of a coincidence. Now not allowed any food for 24 hrs. It has only been 2 but she wants feeding. Nothing to stop her going outside.:thumbup1:


----------



## GRUSS (Jan 28, 2014)

My cat has been vomiting his Felix as good as it looks cat food up for a while now. Also have been feeding him Iams dry food. However took him to the vet and they could not find anything wrong with him. However I have now been feeding his Feline Fayre wet food and the dry biscuits and he is now never sick. 

I always thought the Felix as good as it looks was a good wet food to feed him but there must be something in the recipe that does not agree with him.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Feline Fayre black packs claim to be complete (I don't believe it personally) the blue packs are complimentary. Both I would recommend be a maximum of 20% of their total feed.

Applaws is the same (although my three love the tuna and cheese and chicken and cheese so they do have it as a very limited part of their rotation)

Your best bet in my opinion is not to rely on supermarkets, quality German tins from zoo plus it Happy kitty Company or homemade raw is the way to go (or at least was the conclusion I came to and have been doing for my three).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Feline Fayre contains sugars which are bad for cats' health.  Also tuna should only be fed "occasionally" because like all deep sea fish it is contaminated with pesticides, mercury etc.


----------

